# LOTM - October 2018 (Aawickham78)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Another runoff!*

*Fusebox7:*

















*Aawickham78: *




​
-----
Nominations for *LOTM - October 2018* is now open.

Go ahead and nominate *one* member journal that has caught your eye! :thumbup:

When nominating, please link to both the member journal and the photo you want to appear below.

Nominations:

1)@tcorbitt20 - Lawn Journal









2) @Redtenchu - Lawn Journal 









3) @gravylookout - Lawn Journal









4) @fusebox7 - Lawn Journal









5) @g-man - Lawn Journal


6) @Aawickham78 - Lawn Journal









7) @Iriasj2009 - Lawn Journal


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> I nominate @Cory - Lawn Journal


Thanks! Not sure I'm gonna be a contender this month though, Florence gave me something awful to deal with





But I'm trying my best to bring it back.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I would like to nominate @tcorbitt20 not sure how to add his journal though, here's the link https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=106469#p106469


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow! I'm honored, but I'm not worthy. I am having a lot of fun learning how to catch up with you guys, though.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want to nominate @Redtenchu


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Ware So for LOM nominations it should be from someone who has a "journal" and not just posting a pic....correct? Im still trying to figure things out


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> @Ware So for LOM nominations it should be from someone who has a "journal" and not just posting a pic....correct? Im still trying to figure things out


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I nominate @gravylookout he just showed off some impressive stripes on the discord.

Journal. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5644


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@fusebox7 should get another go for lotm. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=782



Sorry @Ware I edited my post to include the journal link and picture.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Please link to both the member journal and the photo you want to appear.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

[mention]g-man Lawn Journal
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4677


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> @g-man Lawn Journal
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4677


Please link to both the member journal and the photo you want to appear.


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I nominate @gravylookout he just showed off some impressive stripes on the discord.
> 
> Journal. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5644


Thanks man, I really appreciate it! That overseed project was a ton of work but I think it really paid off.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'd like to nominate @Aawickham78

 Journal


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

@Aawickham78 is looking like my fav so far out of these nominations


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks Guys, I took this pic at 7 at night. I will be glad to get you a better one.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I nominate @Iriasj2009 lots of work overall with lawn and beds...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1253
Hope this counts as a journal...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow that is a nice one @Iriasj2009 thx for posting @ctrav


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

There were a couple of others I liked but couldn't find a lawn journal on them. I really like @Aawickham78 as well but wanted to see some new blood in the running!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> I nominate Iriasj2009 lots of work overall with lawn and beds...


Solid choice! :nod:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the nomination @ctrav !!

Needa get out there and take some better pics lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My pleasure...


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Ware If you don't mind I would like to remove myself from the nominations. Unfortunately my lawn is not getting any better, actually it's getting worse and I don't see it getting better any time soon. I wouldn't feel good about taking votes from the others with my lawn looking the way it does.

If anyone has any suggestions I would love to here them because at this point I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cory said:


> Ware If you don't mind I would like to remove myself from the nominations. Unfortunately my lawn is not getting any better, actually it's getting worse and I don't see it getting better any time soon. I wouldn't feel good about taking votes from the others with my lawn looking the way it does.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions I would love to here them because at this point I'm not sure what to do


No worries - will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Ware If you don't mind I would like to remove myself from the nominations. Unfortunately my lawn is not getting any better, actually it's getting worse and I don't see it getting better any time soon. I wouldn't feel good about taking votes from the others with my lawn looking the way it does.
> ...


You have an awesome lawn @Cory and its sad to see this happen. Hope you or the help of others get this figured out. Much respect on your integrity (removing your nomination)!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If @Cory's lawn doesn't qualify I think a lot of us are doomed :lol:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I pick @fusebox7 his lawn is fantastic....well they all are but I pick his


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> I pick fusebox7 his lawn is fantastic....well they all are but I pick his


Voting starts tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an updated picture from today.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh man @Redtenchu I may have to change my vote you're really making a run this month!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Look at you @Redtenchu bringing the "A" game :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, this will be my last shot this season. Figured I better bring it.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> Thanks, this will be my last shot this season. Figured I better bring it.


i just got a drone with a camera better watch out now


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@tcorbitt20
The extra foot got my vote... Find out more in Discord lol


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ha! I was thinking I wanted something for a reference. Oh, hey, I'll use my foot



Gibby said:


> @tcorbitt20
> The extra foot got my vote... Find out more in Discord lol


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Updated


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Updated


Very nice Aaron...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Updated


Wow Wow Wow beautiful!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Amazing lawn @Aawickham78!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi friends! I've been away doing fatherly duties with the new baby  Thank you to everyone for the nominations and votes. It's truly an honor and not deserved. There are so many beautiful lawns on this site. What an amazing hobby!

Here's my journal update after having a mow day finally!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=782&start=380#p108328


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Hi friends! I've been away doing fatherly duties with the new baby


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ware said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends! I've been away doing fatherly duties with the new baby
> ...


Thank you sir  Can't wait for him to enjoy the outdoors like my 20-month-old daughter does :mrgreen:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Thank you sir  Can't wait for him to enjoy the outdoors like my 20-month-old daughter does :mrgreen:


Oh man, we're in the same boat. I have a 2 year old daughter and 6 month old daughter. Congrats!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir  Can't wait for him to enjoy the outdoors like my 20-month-old daughter does :mrgreen:
> ...


That's fantastic! It's going to be fun!  :nod:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Voted for you, @tcorbitt20 - looks like you have a nice slope to deal with in the front. Love that mowing pattern. Beautiful! Nice work


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Hi friends! I've been away doing fatherly duties with the new baby


Congrats!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks! Yes, I've got a little slope to the front, but the worst part is at the sidewalk. It was added after the fact which led to a pretty good drop off in a few places. I'd like to mow up and down, but that hump makes it too difficult to keep the mower from scalping. I probably should have regraded that part when I did the sand project this summer, but that was more work than I cared to do.



fusebox7 said:


> Voted for you, @tcorbitt20 - looks like you have a nice slope to deal with in the front. Love that mowing pattern. Beautiful! Nice work


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Redtenchu Man, you've got some solid color on the lawn, and looks like the storm drain isn't giving you too much grief. Love that you're able to get that color with no irrigation system. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks @Colonel K0rn, I've been lucky with rain this year, then drag the hose around all the other times... lol.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Will we have another run off for LOTM?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Today's cut. HOC raised to 15mm.


No Filter has been added on any of my photos.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Going for the kill @Aawickham78!!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Aaron stepped up his game! Looks awesome...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*Another runoff!*

​
*Fusebox7:*

















*Aawickham78: *




​


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What day/time/zone does this vote end?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> What day/time/zone does this vote end?


Let's call it Tuesday, 9pm CT. :thumbup:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@fusebox7 you should have mentioned your wife was expecting any day. That would have been enough to sway my vote! With a 3 and half year old and another who just turned 1 on Saturday, I know time is a premium in your house at the moment and your lawn looks great!

Congrats on the new arrival. You'll get my vote next month!!!!!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Harts the baby arrived early. I think a month ago or so. Fall mowing + a baby is not easy.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Just need to be resourceful!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Harts said:


> @fusebox7 you should have mentioned your wife was expecting any day. That would have been enough to sway my vote! With a 3 and half year old and another who just turned 1 on Saturday, I know time is a premium in your house at the moment and your lawn looks great!
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival. You'll get my vote next month!!!!!!!


Baby sympathy...LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Aawickham78 it's only funny because my vote went to you instead!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Harts said:


> @Aawickham78 it's only funny because my vote went to you instead!


 LMAO 

I completely understand having a 4 year old and 4 dogs. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Curious....

What do y'all think is more difficult?
1. Having a newborn that attempts to steal the time of your first born (aka lawn)?
2. Having a pre-teen that needs increased household responsibilities and wants to mow your lawn?

On one hand, you've got complete control of your input but lack man hours to put in the time for LOTM.
On the other hand, you've got a small percentage of lower quality input (although cheap labor) that you have to show in pics for LOTM.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

This is going to go down to the wire! Get your votes in!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Harts said:


> @fusebox7 you should have mentioned your wife was expecting any day. That would have been enough to sway my vote! With a 3 and half year old and another who just turned 1 on Saturday, I know time is a premium in your house at the moment and your lawn looks great!
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival. You'll get my vote next month!!!!!!!


No worries at all - I'm not concerned about winning LOTM - it's an honor simply to be recognized!!! Yep baby Felix was born Aug 23 and we got back from the hospital several days later. It was a long ride but we are doing much better now. The lawn has definitely been put on cruise control but also is doing just fine  Certainly a test to have "3 under 2" (including the lawn) :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow...tight race!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations to @Aawickham78!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats @Aawickham78!!!!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats @Aawickham78 - you've put a lot of hard work into your beautiful yard and lawn. Well-deserved!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Congrats @Aawickham78 - you've put a lot of hard work into your beautiful yard and lawn. Well-deserved!


Thanks Brother !!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > @fusebox7 you should have mentioned your wife was expecting any day. That would have been enough to sway my vote! With a 3 and half year old and another who just turned 1 on Saturday, I know time is a premium in your house at the moment and your lawn looks great!
> ...


That was a close race ! Great job on your lawn as well. I am sure you will be taking it home soon! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Aawickham78 said:


> That was a close race ! Great job on your lawn as well. I am sure you will be taking it home soon! Congrats on the new baby!


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congrats to @Aawickham78 ! Your lawn looks amazing.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Id like to give a big thumbs up to both @fusebox7 and @Aawickham78 both of your lawns are amazing and both are worthy of LOTM.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Id like to give a big thumbs up to both @fusebox7 and @Aawickham78 both of your lawns are amazing and both are worthy of LOTM.


Thanks! Proud to be part of this great community!


----------

